# [solved]UML: mount: cannot remount block device /dev/ubda

## toralf

I cloned a 1.2 GB user mode linux file w/ ext3 fs (Gentoo Linux) into a 2.0 GB bigger file with ext4. Trying to boot the image however I always get :

```

...

 [ ok ]

 * Checking local filesystems  ...

stable: clean, 81157/122160 files, 265527/488281 blocks

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

mount: cannot remount block device /dev/ubda read-write, is write-protected

 * Root filesystem could not be mounted read/write

 
```

probably PEBKAC - but what d I miss ????Last edited by toralf on Fri Oct 26, 2012 2:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

toralf,

Two thinks come to mind.

DEVTMPFS in your kernel (and the mount option that appears when you select it).

Or adding udev-mount to the sysinit runlevel.

----------

## toralf

both aren't the culprit  :Sad: 

(and the fstab entry I've already adapted)

[Update], but this was it : http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_name=508A967F.4080802%40gmx.de&forum_name=user-mode-linux-user

----------

